# DOES anyone follow tournament rules



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

I have been fishing tournaments for a long while and things seam to be getting worse I mean no wake what is no wake does any one know what this is you are not allowed to pass a person in a no wake zone does anyone know what this is when the lake speed limit is 40 mph is there anyone that can read this on spedo or on there GPS when the bul horn boat calls your # does any one pay attention to the boat that was called before your number so you can follow suit or do you just take off bacause they called my # no wake bouys if you set down behind the bouys or do you go 25yards inside these bouys and set down maby your afraid that a nther angler will pass you while in the no wake zone I dont know I always try to set down before the bouys bacause knowone is suposed to be able to pass you in the no wake zone and if they do they are probally blowing the nowake I would take it this is not rocket sience and people that comonly breake these rules are cheating those who follow these and giving our sport a bad name just my 2 cents


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

We have about 300-400 anglers annually that follow the rules. 

When they don't penalties are issued and smiles are still demanded.

You can pass in a no wake area- although,you can't throw a wake,hence no wake opposed to no passing... the shortest distance between two points is a straight line.

nip


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

maby the penaltys will out way the temptation I didnt think you could pass someone in a nowake zone on blast off that is why the boat number draw takes place and a speed limit of 40 mph on a cupple of areas wich could almost be doubled with my rig but 40mph is 40 mph maby tougher tournament directors is whats needed to cut out the monkey buisness


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

I see it all the time at Tappan on Tuesday nights...........boats blasting full throttle through the no wake zones. Believe me as a bank fisherman IF i fish Tappan on tuesday nights i fish the no wake areas to avoid the rough water and the tournament anglers still blow through them without any regard to the no wake area !!


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

OHBMQUINN said:


> maby the penaltys will out way the temptation I didnt think you could pass someone in a nowake zone on blast off that is why the boat number draw takes place and a speed limit of 40 mph on a cupple of areas wich could almost be doubled with my rig but 40mph is 40 mph maby tougher tournament directors is whats needed to cut out the monkey buisness[/QUOT
> 
> Some of the t's i fish in you are not allowed to pass in the no wake zones. If I'm fishing a tournament that does not have that rule and i can pass someone without making a wake i will do so.
> 
> I notice you run a 205 Pro Craft with a 225 merc. That rig should run about 70 mph or so. Lets say you are boat #2 in a tournament and boat #1 is a small boat with a 9.9 that will run say10-15 mph. You would follow that 9.9 rather than pass it because there boat number was ahead of yours ? I have never fished a tournament that you wernt allowed to pass a slower boat.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

The problem is that a tournament director has to rely on the boater's good sense of responsibility at the helm. I'm sure if O.D.N.R. was out there instead of C.P.D. on that 40mph body of water, boater's would take much better awareness of the speed and no wake rules. Regardless of the rules, if it's determined that you were operating your vessal in a wreckless manner at the time of an accident, such as the one that happened on Buckeye a couple weeks ago, you and your insurance company had better be on good terms. With all the kayaker's and team rowers and ski jockeys out there on that water, maybe a 9.9hp would be better.


----------



## JTD (Aug 3, 2006)

Wolfhook120 said:


> The problem is that a tournament director has to rely on the boater's good sense of responsibility at the helm. I'm sure if O.D.N.R. was out there instead of C.P.D. on that 40mph body of water, boater's would take much better awareness of the speed and no wake rules. Regardless of the rules, if it's determined that you were operating your vessal in a wreckless manner at the time of an accident, such as the one that happened on Buckeye a couple weeks ago, you and your insurance company had better be on good terms. With all the kayaker's and team rowers and ski jockeys out there on that water, maybe a 9.9hp would be better.


The CPD does a great job of patrolling and a 9.9hp is not needed at all. Sounds like just good common sense would be the solution.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

> I notice you run a 205 Pro Craft with a 225 merc. That rig should run about 70 mph or so. Lets say you are boat #2 in a tournament and boat #1 is a small boat with a 9.9 that will run say10-15 mph. You would follow that 9.9 rather than pass it because there boat number was ahead of yours ? I have never fished a tournament that you wernt allowed to pass a slower boat.


 In the 40 mph zone you can pass a boat that can not do the 40 mph limit. The problem is the fact that while a boat is abiding the law in a no wake area another boat flies by to better their starting position or comes past you while you are fishing and about throws you out of the boat with their wake. 

The best way to handle this situation since talking to the individuals at fault is to file a protest against them at weigh in. It is then up to the tournament director to take measures to resolve the situation. If nothing is done, then there is a problem and I would find another tournament to fish.

On a side note. Take time to get a breath in Kenny. I have never saw such a long sentence in my life !


----------



## NITRO-RIDER (Jan 26, 2007)

Kenny, I know exactly what you are refering to. I've always tried to keep the Tuesday nighters as friendly, fun, and stress free as possible. I absolutely love to fish, I'm addicted to it. I honestly would rather fish than do anything else. I've been fishing tourneys for many years also, and while I'm not as devoted to the the bigger tourny trails that some of you are, I think sometimes you should be able to relax a little and that's tough with all the pressure that comes with the bigger trails. I do believe the basic rules must be followed. Unless someone cheats, or blatently breaks a rule, a strong but freindly warning ( in most cases) will, and has worked. But we need the help of all involved to help make that work, directors can't see what goes on once the tourney has started. If someone violates a rule we need you to idetify that person and what they did, then it will be addressed. I have made many good friends there, and you are one of them. This is your tournament as much as it is anybody else who comes and signs up. We all need to help police the rules and keep all the competitors honest and curteous. I've seen and heard complaints about some who think curtesy does'nt apply. If I want to fish a spot and another boat is fairly close and moving in that direction, I will wait till they move past it or go there another time. I mention this because 2 weeks ago I was told that a big bass was caught by a boat who stoped close to and in front of another boat already there. Legal? yes. I was'nt there, but if it happened that way I would consider that discurteous. Against the rules? probly not, but cmon. Help us out and we'll keep it as friendly and rule abiding as possible. By the way, did you see the boat coming down the lake this past Tuesday night, no radar gun in my boat, but I'd say they were doing maybe 65?.. 70?....


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

Maby you need to make the rules clear so every one knows what the rules are that way its clear no con-fusion no playing ignorant and then when you cross the line there shouldnt be any questions to what happens as for the radar gun coment after blast off if you recieve a tickett for more than 40 mph there shouldnt be any Question the result of that or any other offence that you recieve a ticket for this also includes the tournament directors as well this is a no brainer but on the way in when you only have 2 small fish the only loss is the amount of the tickett Billl


----------

